# America's got talent



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I need a favor - my friend Murray is competing on America's got talent -- if you can vote for him tonight, I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks so much,
Alym

America's Got Talent | Find Spoilers, Sneak Previews and Updates - NBC Official Site


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

haha you know him lol that's funny. 

Magicians.. of course...  ooooo he's from burnaby , nice.

Must be a little odd watching your friend on tv eh


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

He's awesome, and a super SUPER nice guy. It would be so nice to see him succeed.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't like his vanishing train trick but he does seem like a nice guy!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Such a handsome man wTH is up with his hair!!!!! If there is online voting from canada I will vote for him totally, on the condition you yell him he would do better on teh show if he went to a good har dresser and became a brunette, the women would vote for him based on his looks alone if he fixed that (looks like a carrot top imposter as is)


----------

